# Wma brute



## KeithTheDeerSlayer (Nov 6, 2011)

got him this morning cruising through the bottoms


----------



## kno3mike (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck.....which WMA?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 7, 2011)

Nnnnice!


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Nov 7, 2011)

Really nice WMA Buck!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 7, 2011)

Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## KeithTheDeerSlayer (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks guys im still on cloud 9 he's the best one yet. i dont hunt public land much but it paid off this go around


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Nov 10, 2011)

amazing he didnt see ya with no shirt on


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 10, 2011)

I would have to say that a bonus of 20 pts. B&C should be added to any WMA deer. Nice buck!


----------



## hunter nathan (Nov 10, 2011)

is that the buck everyone is talking about from ball grounds?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 14, 2011)

hunter nathan said:


> is that the buck everyone is talking about from ball grounds?



Nope....try Allatoona

Can you believe it?  Unreal!  Keith really is the Deer Slayer, but he worked for it, bet on it!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice shirt! 

I like the buck better, though!  Congrats!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 17, 2011)

Was that killed off Mcgraw Ford?


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice deer man


----------

